# Autocheck Question - Bad Title??



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I recently ran a check on autocheck for a few trucks we were considering. When I viewed the area under "Full History" - I noted a few entries for auto auctions. There were also a few entries for title registration and what puzzled me was that the title numbers for one truck changed for each exchange after each auction. Is this normal? Is this a "red flag" that the title has been changed?

I guess the other question - are services such as autocheck or carfax - worth it? We're just trying to be careful as we are looking in the "used" car market.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rick, do you mean Title # or VIN ??? The VIN will (should) *never* change but each new owner would have a different Title # .

I don't know AutoCheck, but Carfax is absolutely "worth it"!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Rick, do you mean Title # or VIN ??? The VIN will (should) *never* change but each new owner would have a different Title # .
> 
> I don't know AutoCheck, but Carfax is absolutely "worth it"!!!


Thanks Judi for responding - I wrote to the guy who runs carbuyingtips.com and he told me that when cars go from state to state that it changes thier title number?...So your saying for each new owner there is a new title number...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The title is issued by the state and may be different from state to state.
In KY there is a new title (and new title number) issued every time the vehicle changes hands.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Katrina said:


> The title is issued by the state and may be different from state to state.
> In KY there is a new title (and new title number) issued every time the vehicle changes hands.


Thanks - I guess I never really paid attention to title numbers in the past!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> I guess the other question - are services such as autocheck or carfax - worth it?


I *never* buy a car/truck on the used market without a Carfax report. Never. At $30 for one car or $35 for up to 10 cars it is cheap insurance. They check for floods, major accident damage (including airbag deployment), etc. Plus they have a vehicle "buy back" guarantee if their information proves to be wrong.

Ed


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't pass on a vehicle just because it was at an auto auction either............

That is the main venue for getting used vehicles to other dealers lots.

Say you trade a 2007 Chevy 1/2 ton truck in at a dealer for a 2007 3/4 Chevy truck. The dealer doesn't want to have a used 2007 truck on their lot when they have new 2007's to sell, because most people will buy the cheaper (used) truck. Thus, they go to auction. The dealer still makes his money, and he can still sell his new trucks.

Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I guess the other question - are services such as autocheck or carfax - worth it?


I *never* buy a car/truck on the used market without a Carfax report. Never. At $30 for one car or $35 for up to 10 cars it is cheap insurance. They check for floods, major accident damage (including airbag deployment), etc. Plus they have a vehicle "buy back" guarantee if their information proves to be wrong.

Ed
[/quote]

I have used Carfax - and most dealers will provide you with a copy (and I will always ask for one..). I went with autocheck for that reason - their reports pretty much provide the same information - and I think they have a little more detail. They also provide a buyback gurantee and for an additional fee - title insurance. Thanks!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

A vin # can change on a vehicle. If it has been wrecked and rebuilt using certain parts can render the vehicle as a"home built". I'll use a truck as an example. In NY say I bought a wrecked 2500HD chevy and the cab was destroyed to the point of my needing to replace it, if I put a different cab on it from another wreck NY state will issue me a new VIN with 14 digits instead of 17. This is because it is illegal to remove the vin tag that is riveted into the inner dash structure. I'll also get a yellow sticker for the pillar that says rebuilt salvage.
Bob


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

another thing to watch for is a vehicle that has gone through numerous auctions. as they pass through the titles can change from, ex. flood damage to a clear title. i was told this happens quite often


----------

